# Spazzolone/mocio (fam.)/lavapavimenti



## femmejolie

Voi italiani usate molto il termine mocio?
Non conosco il termine lavapavimenti, mi sembra sia piuttosto un elettrodomestico, una macchina.
Il DeMauro non riporta il termine "mocio".


----------



## irene.acler

Esatto, femmejolie, "lavapavimenti" mi dà l'idea di una macchina appostita per lavare il pavimento.
Io uso quasi sempre il termine "mocio". Probabilmente non è riportato perché si tratta in realtà di una marca, che poi è entrata a far parte del linguaggio comune per riferirsi in generale allo "spazzolone".


----------



## femmejolie

In spagnolo noi usiamo l'equivalente a spazzolone in linea di massima, ed usiamo "mocio" (sì, lo stesso termine ma con la grafia ch, quindi hanno la stessa pronuncia) nel linguaggio familiare e colloquiale.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah ho capito. Mah, io credo mocio in italiano sia usato in contesti molto vari, non necessariamente solo a livello colloquiale e familiare.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io per spazzolone intendo quello che sta in bagno. 

Io, comunque, dico mocio.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Ti confermo che mocio, storpiatura di mocho, è come in molti altri nomi comuni (ferodo per i freni delle macchine, scotch per il nastro adesivo, anche loro derivati da modelli e marche famosi) derivato dal nome di uno spazzolone lavapavimenti di una marca famosa.


----------



## Verboso

Come dice Cecco, Mocio deriva da un marchio registrato e in italiano è passato ad indicare genericamente tutta una categoria similare di spazzoloni con una sorta di straccio fisso all'estremità.
Ma generalmente si una lo "straccio per i pavimenti" o semplicemente "straccio" che viene passato con l'utilizzo di uno spazzolone.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

E a Firenze si dice "cencio da dare in terra".
A volte si usa la frase " Cencio dice male di straccio" quando qualcuno fa degli apprezzamenti su qualcun'altro quando gli stessi difetti gli appartengono.


----------



## gabrigabri

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> E a Firenze si dice "cencio da dare in terra".
> A volte si usa la frase " Cencio dice male di straccio" quando qualcuno fa degli apprezzamenti su qualcun'altro quando gli stessi difetti gli appartengono.


 
Sí, io dico "straccio", acnhe se può dare l'idea di qualcosa di vecchio e sporco! 
"Mocio" mi fa pensare a quello a forma di "testa di Medusa", con tante listarelle, e siccome a casa mia non si usa, non uso quella parola!!

E "mocio" e "spazzolone" non sono sinonimi, no? Cioè l'idea è la stessa (lavare), ma sono due oggetti differenti.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

gabrigabri said:


> Mocio mi fa pensare a quello a forma di testa di Medusa, con tante listarelle, .....  E mocio e spazzolone non sono sinonimi, no? Cioè l'idea è la stessa (lavare), ma sono due oggetti differenti.


   Esatto.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Io per spazzolone intendo* quello che sta in bagno.*
> 
> Io, comunque, dico mocio.


 
Scusa, non capisco! Ti riferisci a lo spazzolone che si usa in bagno (o in cucina, o nei portoni, ecc.) oppure a lo spazzolone che serve a pulire il cesso (ma questo sarebbe lo spazzolino, vero?)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Scusa, non capisco! Ti riferisci a lo spazzolone che si usa in bagno (o in cucina, o nei portoni, ecc.) oppure a lo spazzolone che serve a pulire il cesso (ma questo sarebbe lo spazzolino, vero?)


Ma non si dice cesso! È volgare.

Sì, è lo spazzolino. Ma io, penso di essere la sola in Italia, lo chiamo spazzolone.

Edit: lo chiamo spazzolone, perché per me lo spazzolino è quello per i denti, e associarlo a quello del bagno, mi fa abbastanza schifo.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Quello del bagno è spesso detto "scopettino"...


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Quello del bagno è spesso detto "scopettino"...


Sì, anche scopino.

Insomma... ha vari nomi.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io chiamo mocio quella specie di straccio a fettuccine che si usa per lavare i pavimenti e che non necessita di essere strizzato con le mani perchè c'è un secchio particolare in cui il mocio si preme facendolo sgocciolare.
Lo straccio normale lo chiamo straccio.


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, anche scopino.
> 
> Insomma... ha vari nomi.


 
Anch'io quello lo chiamo "scopino".
Sabri, per un attimo ho pensato che tu avessi un water gigante! 
(scherzo, ovviamente! ma penso davvero che tu sia l'unica a chiamarlo spazzolone )


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Scusa, non capisco! Ti riferisci a lo spazzolone che si usa in bagno (o in cucina, o nei portoni, ecc.) oppure allo spazzolone che serve a pulire il  cesso water  (ma questo sarebbe lo spazzolino, vero?)


 Lo spazzolino è quello che si usa per lavarsi i denti.
La spazzola per il water si chiama comunemente "scopino".

Quindi, attenzione!


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma non si dice cesso! È volgare.
> 
> Sì, è lo spazzolino. Ma io, penso di essere la sola in Italia, lo chiamo spazzolone.
> 
> Edit: lo chiamo spazzolone, perché per me lo spazzolino è quello per i denti, e associarlo a quello del bagno, mi fa abbastanza schifo.



Eh no, non sei l'unica!!! 
Anch'io lo chiamo _spazzolone _


----------



## claudine2006

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> E a Firenze si dice "cencio da dare in terra".
> A volte si usa la frase " Cencio dice male di straccio" quando qualcuno fa degli apprezzamenti su qualcun'altro quando gli stessi difetti gli appartengono.


Io di solito uso le parole spazzolone (per indicare l'attrezzo con il manico di legno e la spazzola con setole dure) e straccio per indicare il panno che si usa bagnato per togliere lo sporco dai pavimenti.


----------



## akeiron

In realtà, magari qualcuno lo cercasse, lo "scopino" è in realtà una piccola scopa (quanto piccola non saprei, visto che si chiama così quello usato nel gioco del curling, ad esempio). Comunemente si dice, è vero, lo "scopino del cesso". 
A voler essere pignoli, però, bisognerebbe vedere come è fatto perché ce ne sono di vari tipi: alcuni sono scopini, ovvero piccole scope, altri hanno la stessa forma dello scopettone (lo spazzolone per pulire i pavimenti) e per cui sono scopettini. Alcuni hanno la forma di uno "scovolino" =  "spazzolino costituito da uno stelo rigido o semirigido da cui sporgono lateralmente setole e sim., che si usa per pulire cavità lunghe e strette, come bottiglie, canne di fucili, cannelli di pipe" [garzanti]. 
Trovo entusiasmante questa varietà di termini per indicare una cosa che serve a pulire la cacca.


----------



## rocamadour

akeiron said:


> Trovo entusiasmante questa varietà di termini per indicare una cosa che serve a pulire la cacca.


----------



## sevillista

Allora quello che ricorda la testa di Medusa e ha un secchio apposito si chiama mocio, vero? Ma il verbo è sempre "passare lo straccio"? Non si dice "passare il mocio"? Grazie.


----------



## Fooler

akeiron said:


> Trovo entusiasmante questa varietà di termini per indicare una cosa che serve a pulire la cacca.



Più che la cacca....il water


----------



## ursu-lab

Questo thread è in assoluto il più divertente che abbia mai trovato in WR  

@ Sevillista, dipende da che cosa usi e cambi il complemento oggetto del verbo "passare". Il mocio ormai si trova dappertutto in Italia, a differenza di una decina di anni fa, quindi è entrato nel linguaggio comune.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Sevillista. Il mio contributo:
confermo che il "*mocio*" è la scopa per lavare i pavimenti con un'estremità costituita da frange, utilizzata insieme ad un secchio dotato di strizzatoio. E' solo questo che chiamiamo "mocio", non altri spazzoloni.
Il suo vero nome in italiano sarebbe "scopa di filacce" (o "scopa a filacce"), ma è un termine che mi risulta essere generalmente poco conosciuto e poco usato. 
Come già detto da altri prima di me, "mocio" è il nome commerciale del primo modello comparso sul mercato italiano (creato italianizzando la parola spagnola "mocho"), ma ormai è da intendersi come nome comune per indicare qualsiasi scopa del genere "mop". Le sue frange (filacce) possono essere piatte come fettuce (vedi immagine: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-nrFrn1AS9...o/s1600/MopAndBucket_564x600_53114010_std.jpg ) oppure fatte di corde ritorte (vedi immagine:  http://www.jbsgroup.ie/catalog/images/Mop Head Large JBS - WEB.jpg ).
Ultimamente esiste la versione rotante, che non è più "a testa di Medusa", ma rotonda e piatta (con frange collegate a un disco rotante): http://images01.olx.in/ui/2/88/06/1...Super-Mop-a-360-degree-rotating-mop-Group.jpg .

Lo spazzolone classico (rettangolare con setole dure) mantiene il nome di spazzolone, oppure "scopettone"; in alcune zone del Nord Italia è chiamato anche "spazzettone". Si usa con straccio bagnato, detto anche "strofinaccio (per pavimenti)" o "panno per pavimenti" (o "cencio" in Toscana).

Riguardo alla tua ultima domanda, nel linguaggio corrente si dice sia "passare lo straccio" che "passare il mocio", a seconda che si usi lo spazzolone o il mocio; dalle mie parti si dice anche "tirare lo straccio/tirare lo spazzolone/tirare il mocio" (dove il verbo "tirare" è dovuto al movimento che si fa col manico dello spazzolone mentre si pulisce il pavimento). L'espressione in assoluto più usata nel linguaggio comune è però secondo me "lavare i pavimenti", che taglia la testa al toro, essendo appropriata indipendentemente dallo strumento usato.


----------



## sevillista

Grazie mille per le spiegazioni, pensavo che non si dicesse "passare il mocio" e mi sembrava strano, visto che era il nome dell´oggetto, ma adesso so che mi sbagliavo .


----------



## Fra11

> Voi italiani usate molto il termine mocio?



Solo per la cronaca riferisco che, in un'occasione, da una persona che aveva lavorato nel settore delle pulizie, sentii usare il termine "mop": "passare il mop", eccetera.  

Mia madre, in modo del tutto spontaneo e senza alcuna ricercatezza, lo chiama "pennelletto" e di sicuro non si sbaglia di molto perché l'oggetto in questione somiglia di più, nella parte che lo caratterizza che è quella terminale, somiglia di più a un pennello che a una spazzola. 
Lo spazzolone è in effetti quello che si usa con lo straccio.

Certamente "scopa a filacce" è il nome più appropriato per il mocio, ma io per semplificare proporrei "filaccia" o "filaccio", che ne dite?





> Ma non si dice cesso! È volgare.



Io spezzerei una lancia a favore di questa povera parola, che è passata per volgare ma che è *l'unica* che indica con esattezza un dato luogo dove sbrigare determinate faccende... 
I vari "bagno", "toilette", "servizi igienici" non possono rimpiazzare con esattezza questa parola.
Philippe Daverio, nella sua trasmissione Passpartout, quando occorre, usa regolarmente il termine "cesso".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Fra.



> da una persona che  aveva lavorato nel settore delle pulizie, sentii usare il termine "mop":  "passare il mop", eccetera.



"Mop" è il nome comune inglese proprio di questo tipo di scope lavapavimenti; infatti nel mio precedente post dicevo:


> "mocio"[...] ormai è da intendersi come nome comune per indicare qualsiasi scopa del genere "mop"



Confermo che quest'ultimo termine è usato tra gli operatori del settore e sta a poco a poco prendendo piede anche tra il pubblico, in quanto la maggior parte dei "mocio"* rotanti immessi sul mercato negli ultimissimi anni contiene il termine "mop" nel proprio nome commerciale.

* (Non avevo mai usato la parola "mocio" al plurale prima d'ora. Basandomi sul fatto che origina da un nome commerciale, l'ho tenuta invariata, ma quale sarebbe il plurale corretto, considerando che ormai è divenuta nome comune? I "mocio" o i "moci"? Nessuna delle due alternative mi suona bene! Anche perchè ammetto di trovare vagamente sgradevole la parola "mocio" di per sé).



> Certamente "scopa a filacce" è il nome più appropriato per il mocio, ma  io per semplificare proporrei "filaccia" o "filaccio", che ne dite?


I termini "filaccia/filaccio" designano i fili ottenuti dallo sfilacciamento di stracci o vecchi tessuti, utilizzati per realizzare le "radazze/redazze" (scope a filacce usate per lavare o asciugare i ponti delle navi, da cui il mocio deriva). 
La tua proposta di sostituire la parola "mocio" con "filaccia" mi piace, ma temo che la diffusione e il radicamento raggiunti dal primo termine rendano alquanto difficile la sua sostituzione. Ci sarebbe la possibilità di affermare il nome sostitutivo veicolandolo tramite la pubblicità, ma è un'ipotesi che reputo improbabile nel caso della specifica parola "filaccia", perché non è spendibile dal punto di vista del marketing (per varie ragioni, che qui non elenco per non spaziare in un ambito che non ha attinenza con questo forum. Basti pensare che la desinenza "-accia" è peggiorativa). 
Ciò che invece sta avvenendo è l'introduzione nelle campagne pubblicitarie del termine inglese "mop" (in linea con il trend di globalizzazione), per cui se c'è un termine che, nel tempo, riuscirà a sostituire "mocio" nel parlato generale, credo sarà proprio "mop".


----------



## ursu-lab

Mah, io non credo che in questo caso la parola inglese possa prendere il sopravvento su quella spagnola (italianizzata). La marca più importante del settore l'ha commercializzata con quest'ultima versione e dubito che abbia intenzione di modificarlo: entrerà, se non l'ha già fatto, nel lessico italiano come il kleenex o lo scotch.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ursu-lab, probabilmente hai ragione. Già sopra anch'io dicevo che il nome "mocio" è così radicato e diffuso che ritengo piuttosto improbabile il suo disuso a favore di altri termini. 
Per rispondere però a Fra11 (che proponeva di utilizzare la parola "filaccia"), dicevo che se mai una diversa parola riuscirà a subentrare nell'uso comune al posto di "mocio" (o al fianco di "mocio"), quella parola credo sarà "mop", per il solo fatto che i concorrenti della nota marca produttrice del mocio e gli operatori del settore pulizie già la usano.
Ovviamente la mia era mera speculazione, influenzata dal fatto che non sottovaluto mai il potere infiltrante della pubblicità dal punto di vista lessicale (basta pensare per esempio a come negli ultimi anni è riuscita a diffondere il termine "fotocamera" al posto del radicatissimo "macchina fotografica").


----------



## Fra11

> Anche perchè ammetto di trovare vagamente sgradevole la parola "mocio" di per sé





In effetti è sgradevole!

Senz'altro, Connie, rimarrà in voga il termine mocio oppure sarà soppiantato da mop,  la mia era solo una proposta! 

Per riprendere il tuo riferimento all'introduzione del termine fotocamera, io ho trovato interessante che ora, già da qualche tempo, nel giornale di annunci della mia regione, l'uso dell'espressione "macchina (o macchinetta) fotografica" accompagnata ovviamente dalla specificazione "digitale" ha ripreso il sopravvento su "fotocamera".
E' comunque indubbio il fatto che pubblicità e tv in generale abbiano un notevole potere sugli usi linguistici.


----------

